# Safari : barre des favoris disparue



## CRivaud (31 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,
suite au passage à osx el capitan, j'ai perdu la barre des favoris sur safari.
est-il possible de la remettre, et comment ?
merci d'avance


----------



## Gérard Ceccaldi (31 Octobre 2015)

Menu _Présentation > Afficher la barre des menus_ ne marche pas ?


----------



## Geekfou (31 Octobre 2015)

CRivaud a dit:


> Bonjour,
> suite au passage à osx el capitan, j'ai perdu la barre des favoris sur safari.
> est-il possible de la remettre, et comment ?
> merci d'avance


Il faut aller dans Préférence Systèmes /iCloud/ et à droite cocher la case Safari


----------



## Locke (31 Octobre 2015)

Si tu veux la remettre dans la barre d'outils, c'est Safari/Présentation/Personnaliser la barre d'outils.


----------



## CRivaud (1 Novembre 2015)

merci c'est corrigé


----------



## r e m y (1 Novembre 2015)

Et parmi les 3 propositions différentes qui t'ont été faites, laquelle était le plus près de la bonne solution?


----------



## Locke (1 Novembre 2015)

Et le gagnant est ?


----------



## r e m y (1 Novembre 2015)

Selon moi Gérard qui a presque donné la bonne réponse....


----------



## Locke (1 Novembre 2015)

Il y aussi 2 raccourcis...

un utile *shift+cmd+L* et un moins utile *shift+cmd+B*


----------



## r e m y (1 Novembre 2015)

plus utile... moins utile.... ca se discute!
Personnellement j'ai horreur du tiroir latéral et préfère les Favoris en haut d'écran.

Donc pour moi shift-cmd-B a ma préférence ;-)


----------



## Locke (1 Novembre 2015)

Ca se discute. 

Perso, sur un 27" je préfère la barre latérale, je vois tout en permanence.


----------

